# Accidents from woodturning can kill - Sad news



## ChuckM (May 12, 2008)

http://aawforum.org/vbforum/showthread.php?t=8706

Let's be cautious and use all safety gear/protection at all times when working in the shop.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's a real sad story.


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Thats really sad. Is there anything that could have been used to protect her from something like that?


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

face shield?


----------



## johnso (Mar 23, 2011)

Awww geez, that's terrible news, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

